# Free 2D CAD from Siemens



## PEU (May 30, 2009)

Siemens is giving away free full licenses of Solidedge 2D, I not a 2D CAD user, but I tought many would be interested:

http://www.plm.automation.siemens.com/en_us/products/velocity/solidedge/free2d/index.shtml


Pablo


----------



## darkzero (May 30, 2009)

Cool! I wonder what Will knows about this? :thinking:


----------



## Anglepoise (May 30, 2009)

I have used solid edge 2D for a couple of years now.
I find it quite satisfactory for flashlight drawings etc.

Although the software comes with a free license, it only works for one calender year and then has to be updated. That requires more filling out of forms etc.

This is a great program for the new user to experiment with before deciding to spend $$$$ on Solid Works or some other program.


----------



## precisionworks (May 30, 2009)

It's a nice program, simple enough for non-CAD users to figure out. Siemens hopes that a user will try SW2D, like it, & upgrade to SW3D - that's what I was told on a follow up phone call.

Very useful & the price is right


----------



## wquiles (May 30, 2009)

darkzero said:


> Cool! I wonder what Will knows about this? :thinking:



Siemens AG is a very large corporation (more than 150K employees worldwide) and the group I work for (Gigaset Communications, still owned in part by Siemens AG) works on Broadband and consumer Cordless Voice products. So basically, I know nothing about this "other" Siemens group, and they would not even consider me "part of the family"


----------



## PEU (May 30, 2009)

wquiles said:


> Siemens AG is a very large corporation (more than 150K employees worldwide) and the group I work for (Gigaset Communications, still owned in part by Siemens AG) works on Broadband and consumer Cordless Voice products. So basically, I know nothing about this "other" Siemens group, and they would not even consider me "part of the family"



You work in the Gigaset section? how much time I would saved knowing this a few months ago...  
My gigasets 4000 series was (still is) driving me crazy 


Pablo


----------



## wquiles (May 30, 2009)

PEU said:


> You work in the Gigaset section? how much time I would saved knowing this a few months ago...
> My gigasets 4000 series was (still is) driving me crazy
> 
> 
> Pablo



Pablo,

Enviame un correo electronico - yo me encargo de resolver tu problema 

Will


----------



## PEU (May 30, 2009)

Gracias/Thanks!


Pablo


----------



## Mirage_Man (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Pablo. I hope it works this time. Last time they did this I downloaded it but couldn't get it to work. I even called them about it but they were not able to help.

Edit: Got it installed and am going through the tutorial. Yay! This is going to be great to help visualize designs before turning on the lathe.


----------

